# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Looking for Edging system

## ArshM

Hello, I am an Optician with my own practice in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. As we are getting busier the demand for fast service is also getting higher. So I am looking for an Edging system that would fit my practice. As we are very new we are not doing a massive amount of jobs per day. But I would like to save on the costs of having lenses edged at the lab. I have previously used the Essilor Kappa/Gama systems as well as Mr Blue and the Neksia Systems at other places that I have worked. If anyone has any edging systems they are selling please contact me at

arshdeep_manghera@hotmail.com or text/call me at 204-990-6436

----------


## ajjurcis

I'm not selling any of my current edging equipment but I would suggest you checkout Santinelli's new edger: LEXCE. It's their newest release for retail edging - the price is significantly lower than previous models and this specific edger has a built-in blocker which would help if space is also an issue at your practice. 
I'm not affiliated with Santinelli but I've used their equipment for the entirety of my optical experience and have always been satisfied.

----------


## Alex Camblor

+1 on Santinelli.  They seem to be the most reliable edgers and I've always received good technical support whenever I had an issue.

----------


## ZanbeziSAT626

https://www.optiboard.com/forums/showthread.php/72257-For-Sale-National-Optronics-7EX-3BX-4TX-Edger-Blocker-Tracer-Combo

https://youtu.be/SDsxOVYeXmE


* For Sale National Optronics 7EX/ 3BX/ 4TX Edger, Blocker, Tracer Combo*

Excellent Operational Condition. National Optronics 7EX (2016). National Optronics 3BX. National Optronics 4TX.


These units have been refurbished and tested together onsite. Includes a 3 Month Warranty and DAC Technical support at finishing_services@dactechnologies.com
on all 3 Units.
Includes:
-7Ex Edger with Vacuum System, Water Tank, Calibration tools and Operational Manual USB.
7Ex Lens Edger with 6127 cuts
-Features a user friendly interface any technician can learn in a couple hours.
-Help screens available throughout the operation and maintenance functions for ease of use with inexperienced operators.
-Features an adjustable 15" LCD.
-Unique dry cutting and three-axis control allows the operator to process CR-39, Polycarbonate, Hi-Index and Trivex lens materials with speed and accuracy.
-With a blade cutter rather than a grinding wheel, the bevels come out unrounded leading to tighter fitment into the groove of the frame.
-Electric chucking allows for variable chuck pressures based on materials and coatings leading to less spoilage.
-OMA compatible and accepts barcode job entry (not included).
-This Edger cannot process glass lenses.




*3Bx Lens Blocker*, Power Supply, 9 pin Serial Cable, Remote Pedal and Operation Manual USB.




*4Tx Tracer*, Calibration Tools, 9 Pin Serial Cable. Operation Manuals USB.


This package is plug and play.
Excellent Operational Condition. May have small cosmetic blemishes.

ASKING: $ 17,859.00 USD. or B.O.

This price include shipping charges to Airport.

----------


## for.adrian73

Hi, I just sent you an email about it.

Regards,

Adrian

----------

